# Kylie and Autumn are waiting for Santa



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Kylie and Autumn are anxious for Santa to come and have been helping me wrap gifts the last couple of days. Since I haven't shared any photos of them lately, I thought I'd post a few I took recently.



"Glamour Shot" of Autumn and Kylie



Kylie deciding if a nap is in order



Autumn wants to play in the snow!



We didn't have much snow last year ; it looks like this year may be different.



Two snow pups!



*


----------



## LouAnn (Jun 5, 2013)

Oh they are beautiful.


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Such good looking puppies! Oh and the snow!! How do you dry them afterwards, with all that fur, LOL?*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The pups love running and romping in the snow.
They also love being toweled off afterward. 

However, I'm thinking today may need to be a spa day where I brush them and trim both their fur and nails since they are looking a bit ragged from being out in the elements. *


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Kylie*

Now that is a job and a half!!! Beautiful pics. Where is that beautiful pic with your red hair and a birdie. MY husband , Stephen, loves ladies with red hair, but you were gone when I went to show him. Hes a good Irishman!! Blessings,.

.Jo Ann


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Ahh, there's nothing like a good Irishman to steal MY heart! 

The photo you are asking about is in the thread below:
http://talkbudgies.com/showthread.php?t=155890*


----------



## jellyblue (Aug 11, 2010)

Kylie and Autumn are looking great! Love the photo with the candles. So cozy and warm, then romping in the snow. What a great way to spend the winter!


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*so adorable!! the first photo looks like a Christmas card *


----------



## Budgiekin (Feb 23, 2006)

Lovely to see your pups again Deb!  

Don't forget a spa day for yourself too!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Awesome pictures, it's great to see Kylie and Autumn frolicking in the snow like that! 
We don't get snow here, so my dog Elvis doesn't even know of its existence. But it does get cold and he loves to be near the warm fireplace and eat a couple of roasted chestnuts that we make by the fire.


----------



## Angie (May 11, 2007)

Wow that a lot of hair and upkeep. They are stunning.


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*The most photogenic doggies in the most festive settings - WOW! Love them!*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

They are beautiful deb...you must spend a boatload of time grooming....they always look like there is not a hair out of place....well done...


----------



## NanaLucy129 (Dec 5, 2011)

*Deb, your furbabies are just so beautiful. they remind me of my neighbor's dog when I lived in Florida. Her name was Amber. That first pic looks like it should be in a magazine.*


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Kylie*

Hi, I really love that Pic. Stephen says he's an old codger and the lovely
ladies are beyond him now but he can enjoy your photo and that gorgeous Peachy. Jo Ann


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Thanks to everyone who commented on Kylie and Autumn's pictures!

Merry Christmas!​*


----------



## Crazy_Bird_Lady (Jul 30, 2012)

*Your pups are both so adorable. I love the photos of them in the house, you have it so beautifully decorated! Looks so warm and cozy in there. *


----------



## milipidi (Jan 23, 2013)

Gorgeous pics and very festive. Looks like a traditional Christmas in winter lounge and nothing quite like a fresh coating of snow to let you know Christmas is on its way.


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Those little cuties are so photogenic, and you just want to cuddle them


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Kylie and Autumn's pictures are just Adorable Deb. They take a great photo.. In the first photo in the back ground is that a gramaphone player as we have one of those you hand wind the handle and play the old records on it and it has a funny speaker on the top like a witches hat... I love the gramaphones they have the old music sound. I love the snow photo's i have never seen snow before. My friend from finland showed me a similar photo out of her front window on Skype... Can you send us some snow we need to cool down it is so hot here.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Lyn,
What you are seeing in the background is not a gramophone but was, at one time, a radio cabinet that belonged to my grandfather. The radio components have long since been removed and we use it as a small storage cabinet. I love it and it's obviously been in my family for a long time. *


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Thank you Deb.... It just looks like a gramophone as it is the same as the one we have and it is very old and been in my Fathers family for so long and it still plays to ill post a photo of it sometime.... Thank you for asking my question...


----------



## pinksand (Mar 17, 2010)

As always, your home and puppies are as beautiful as ever! Such a cozy photo by the fire


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Thanks, Bethany!

How are Charlie and Tallulah doing?*


----------



## pinksand (Mar 17, 2010)

FaeryBee said:


> *Thanks, Bethany!
> 
> How are Charlie and Tallulah doing?*


They're both good, although Tallulah's still adjusting to life outside of being the center of the universe. It's also been hard on him not having total free reign whenever we're home. He can only come out when Greg or I can supervise. We get some quality time together when Charlie is sleeping though 

Charlie is a ball of energetic love. He just wants to meet everyone and everything. He cries when visitors leave and acts like he's dying when I leave. He's literally attached to my feet at home. He just plops down wherever I'm standing and rests his head on my foot. Poor Greg doesn't even get a greeting if we come home together because Charlie is so excited to see me. Although... I do think that Tallulah is buddying up with Greg lately. He loves burrowing on his chest and kissing his chin hairs. Some quality man time


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Both Charlie and Tallulah have a good life with you and Greg.  
It's nice to see you on the forum. I've missed you. :hug:*


----------

